# Help! I need costume ideas!



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going be dressing up as a sexy girls scout _but_ I'm going to this wild Halloween Ball where everyone is going to either be extremely freakish and/or naked and/or cutesy and I want to give my costume a twist...so far I think I'm going with the zombie look and I'll probably paint my arms grey/green or something and maybe cut some holes in my fishnet stockings, but that's about it...I really don't want to look like anyone that might be wearing the same costume there so *any* ideas are welcome!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmmmmm....any way to work in the line from The Addams Family movie about the girl scout cookies, "Are they made from real girl scouts?"


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

Omg that'd be awesome...but I have no idea...hmmm...


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Perhaps carry around an (empty) box of girl scout cookies covered in blood and maybe with a limb sticking out of one end of the box?


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol that's awesome...that's a definite "do"...yayyyyy....any more ideas?


----------



## ZaSheR (Oct 23, 2007)

wear two oreros over your chests :cheers


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Update!*

Ok, so far, I'm doing the prosthetic gashes, greyish/green paint my arms & chest, make my own girl scout cookie box and somewhere on there put "Made from REAL girl scouts!", with an arm or something sticking out of it (*GREAT* idea btw). I'm also gonna tear the costume up, taking razors to the sleeves and edges and all that...also tear holes in the fishnets. Oh and I'm thinking about driving my car in some mud & running over the actual costume with just 1 tire and rolling around in some dirt the day of the party...LOL...I love Halloween <3

Anything else you might like to add?

Thank you guys sooooooooo much


----------



## Sunnyblu (Oct 25, 2007)

You could make your own patches/ribbons with sayings on them also about old lady's crossing streets, puppy dog tails, arsenic cookies in the ingredients on the box?


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, the costume already comes with patches but I might just add a little something else...and the box idea is awesome...I think I'm gonna get a couple sheets of green construction paper, do a little something on my compute rand just paste them onto an empty box, ...that's probably gonna be the easiest way to make the letters and all that visible.

Thank youuuuuu


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!*

Ok, so I'm in crisis mode right now...the party is Saturday night and I just tried some of the makeup on half of my face to see how it looks and *it's not cooperating*! I've spent about $15 on that waterbased creme makeup and I'll be damned if I look like a dork! I'm not smearing it on or anything...I'm patting it on like I've read that I should do, but no luck. All I get is color here and there and I it might be that I started sweating once I realized that sh*@ wasn't working (lol). Does anyone know any tricks to make it work? I'm desperateeeee....

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Sunnyblu (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe you need to do a moisturizer or regular foundation underneath to make it go on easier? I need to practice with mine today, thanks for reminding me.
Hope it works. Oh and drink a ton of water today, I noticed my skin gets dry if I get dehydrated.


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

My skin gets funky too if I don't drink lots of water...I wonder if I use the moisturizer _and_ the foundation? Thank you, thank you, thank you and you're welcome lol


----------

